# Use Hooks, Not Hands



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

My latest video demonstrating why I open cages with the rear end of a snake hook is a good idea.

YouTube - Use Hooks, not hands


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

one thing i've mentioned in the past here, you CAN'T get sloppy. rattlesnakes and copperheads are all i've had and collected and i tell people, "you have to have protocols and follow them religiously." i got nailed by a northern copperhead as a teen. let me tell you, although a copperhead is not high on the venomous list, i've never let it happen again.
HABU:grin1:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

My god, that's one impressive beastie you have there! I've seen them before in zoos / on tv but somehow watching your little darling use those massive fangs of hers to ram that rat pretty much sideways down her throat made a lot more impact on me than shots of striking and yawning ever have. She's amazing and beautiful and beyond scary!


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I never use anything but my hands to open a cage.. On the other hand. I do not open the door that are directly infront of me.

For example:

I am about to feed some vipers. Now, I count them first, so no unpleasant surprise happends. I see that (in the example..) there is 2 out of 3 snakes to my lef in the terraria and the third is in the background, out of reach.
Then I will stand in front of the snakes, opening the other (right one) slidingglass. That way, if it strikes like this, it will miss me and just hitting in thin air.
Never ever put hands in a terraria with venomous snakes inside. Not even to do a quick thing like changing a small waterbowl..


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

two words for handling hots......be aware.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Another great video mate,been subscribed to your youtube channel for a while and I'm always eager to see the latest installment of Mr Sniffles,Darth Vader et all! Keep em coming please!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

so if you do have to change a water bowl, how the hell do you do it ? Take all the snakes out first then go get it ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

welshgaz said:


> so if you do have to change a water bowl, how the hell do you do it ? Take all the snakes out first then go get it ?


I was thinking about this the other day, then I saw these long tongs that kind of bend sideways at the end so you could grip a water bowl and remove it without putting your hand in, im sure there are probably better ways.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I just watched that first bit a few times and that was amazing, completely out of nowhere, such a fast strike as well, with pretty much no warning, normally people just see them sitting there all docile and sniffling:lol2:but that just reitterates the fact that they are not to be messed with at all.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

i love gabby there r loads of vids of her on youtube!! beautiful snake


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

SiUK said:


> I was thinking about this the other day, then I saw these long tongs that kind of bend sideways at the end so you could grip a water bowl and remove it without putting your hand in, im sure there are probably better ways.


if need be then yes si, you do

if you are dealing with something that can kill you, you do NOT take chances!

N


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> so if you do have to change a water bowl, how the hell do you do it ? Take all the snakes out first then go get it ?


 
that is one method yes. some people prefer to have vivs that can be sectioned off, ie the snake shut in the section where you don't need to put your hands.

Mason


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> that is one method yes. some people prefer to have vivs that can be sectioned off, ie the snake shut in the section where you don't need to put your hands.


Ah that would make more sence ! Never really thought about it tbh... it was just one of those things that popped into my disturb litle mind... I just reach in and get mine, all of my snakes don't even move !


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I was thinking about this the other day, then I saw these long tongs that kind of bend sideways at the end so you could grip a water bowl and remove it without putting your hand in, im sure there are probably better ways.


 
Exactamundo..

Tongs, long tweezers and such is used foor feeding, changing waterbowls, cleaning and so on..

So called "shift boxes" can also be used.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I just watched that first bit a few times and that was amazing, completely out of nowhere, such a fast strike as well, with pretty much no warning, normally people just see them sitting there all docile and sniffling:lol2:but that just reitterates the fact that they are not to be messed with at all.


Yes, They are wild animals and totally unpredictable. I only had fractions of a second to realize her Pupils were very dilated. I could not even get it out of my mouth. Wham! If my hand was on the door....


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

welshgaz said:


> so if you do have to change a water bowl, how the hell do you do it ? Take all the snakes out first then go get it ?


I use my Tongs to take water bowls in and out of the cage.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

enjoyed watching gabby eat, thanks for the vid


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

:lol2: 'gabby that was bad'


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

A safe way is to place the snake in a holding box or viv whilst you clean its viv and change its water. This way you are concentrating fully on the snake when you need to, not precariously trying to remove a water bowl with tools whilst trying to watch the snake at the same time. It can be too risky placing your hands close enough to pick up a water bowl with tongs - puts you within striking distance of many snakes.
I was taught to always stand behind the door you are opening, as opposed to infront of it, in other words on the opposite side of the viv.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just can't get lax.


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

enjoyed watching once again keep them coming


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

good video enjoyed it alot thanks


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Another great video! Keep up the good work!!: victory:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

great video mate!!
:grin1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

she just wanted a kiss!! :crazy:


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

another great vid......looking forward to the next one!


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

ouch! ... nice vid!


----------

